# Giving up on Faderport - What should I get?



## GdT (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi.
Since upgrading to a refurbed Mac Pro 2010 running Sierra and Logic 10.4, my Presonus Faderport has not been working properly (to put I politely). (Presonus web site is a tangled nightmare to find anything resembling coherent support.)
So, what shall I replace it with?
The Faderport is a small box that doesn't take up much desk space.
What next?
Another dedicated hardware controller of maybe something on an iPad?


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 30, 2018)

Have you checked out Logic Remote app for iPad?
There seems to be a gazillion controllers out on the market, so I would suggest trying to define what you want to do first, and then see what hardware or software can fit your needs.
Like if you want to run several lanes of CC info while recording sampled strings or woodwinds, or if you just want a "one fader" unit and do everything from there.
Do you want motorized faders?
Do you want long throw faders or are the short throw ones on smaller units OK for you?
Do you want MCU compatibility?
I personally use an Xtouch Universal, Logic Remote, and an NI S88.
I'm always covered in any situation I may need a controller.
In fact I joke that I have more controllers than content!


----------



## ironbut (Sep 2, 2018)

Are you using the new Faderport or the original?
I have an original. 
It doesn't work as well with Logic (better with Pro Tools and Reaper) but I don't really use it for anything other than automation and static mixes.
I'm wondering if the new one is better with Logic Pro X?


----------



## GdT (Sep 5, 2018)

Seems like when I downloaded the latest software from Presonus it was, I suspect, for the new Faderport, just recently announced. Another reason why I find their web site confusing. There is a page for "legacy" Faderport and the download I got was, I think, for the new Fader port. Anyway it sure screwed up my Logic 10.4.
So eventually I deleted the control surface preferences and removed the new Faderport bundle from Logic.
And now it seems to be working ok.
But I still don't trust Presonus. If they screwed it up once for 10.4 what might happen for future versions of Logic.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm using a super tiny faders and knobs MIDI controller: http://www.faderfox.de/uc4.html







Hand-made by a single man company in Germany. Ask me fore more info.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 6, 2018)

When I was still using Logic this helped me out with my Faderport: https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-us/articles/210040223-FaderPort-Classic-Logic-X-Setup-

I went for the native support, that means you have to re-install the driver after every Logic update.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 6, 2018)

I guess I'm not very picky when it comes to having a $100, single motorized fader.
I'm happy to ride volume and pan, adjust automation levels and use the transport controls and mixer button.

If the new Faderport can scroll up and down the tracks "with the greatest of ease", I might be up for getting one after any bugs have been worked out.
I like the way it looks and so far, I haven't heard of any complaints with the software developed for the 8 or 16 channels models with Logic (but I haven't been looking).

Thanks Thomas.
That article looks great!


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 6, 2018)

GdT said:


> Since upgrading to a refurbed Mac Pro 2010 running Sierra and Logic 10.4, my Presonus Faderport has not been working properly (to put I politely). (Presonus web site is a tangled nightmare to find anything resembling coherent support.)


i'm using it all the time. what's not working for you?


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 6, 2018)

I have the old one and I have pre-ordered the new one. The integration with Studio One seems great.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 6, 2018)

I can totally get the OP's frustration since I had a tussle getting it to work with Logic at first. 
I suggest totally deleting and reinstalling the driver. 

Probably my biggest bitch with it is the "banking". 
If it could scroll like in the video above, it would be awesome!
In the meantime, I'm used to selecting the track and a few of the other functions with the mouse/keyboard.


----------

